# murdar demles



## csicska

Hello. Could you please tell me what "murdar demles" means? Thank you.


----------



## irinet

I cannot recognize 'demles' as a Romanian word. Where did you find it?


----------



## danielstan

I found this facebook page with a music band MURDAR DEMLES: Patrik "Rytmus" Vrbovský
Page is in Czech, nothing to do with Romanian _murdar _("dirty").


----------



## csicska

Thank you. I found it in the CD booklet and it seems that it is a Romani expression.


----------



## farscape

I guess "asked and answered" - doesn't look like a Romanian language topic. I'll wait a couple of days and then I'll close this thread.

farscape - moderator


----------

